# Any heard of used Octane Insurance?



## Learner2015 (7 Jan 2016)

Hi All,

I have been insured with one of the large insurance companies on my car for the last 4 years. Just got my renewal for Feb and it is 25% higher  than last year and they won't budge - blaming industry wide conditions.

So called a broker recommended by a colleague and they have got me a much cheaper quote with the exact same benefits like same excess amount, windscreen, NCB protector, home start and driving other cars.

Thing is it is with a crowd called Octane Insurance underwritten by Prestige - I have never heard of any of these and am worried that the cheap price may mean poor service if I have to deal with them at all during the year or make a claim etc.

Anyone have any experience with them you could share?


----------



## peteb (7 Jan 2016)

You wont have to deal with Octane thought. Your broker will. You are paying him a fee so any service issues will be his.


----------



## Learner2015 (7 Jan 2016)

Thank peteb, never though of it that way, silly me. Broker has a good rep so I think I'll go with it.


----------



## Leo (8 Jan 2016)

Just check all the terms and conditions on the policy to make sure you're comparing like with like. All insurance has gone up in the last year. I did extensive shopping around for car and home in the last few months and all are coming in at least 20% more than last year.


----------

